# Gina Lisa Bikini Tattoos



## Masterff (20 Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
habe vor kurzem ein Bild gesehen von Gina Lisa in Unterwäsche oder Bikini, wo sie die Tattoos schon hat. Hat jemand mehr Bilder aus dieser Serie?
Danke im Voraus
LG
Masterff


----------



## zool (25 Aug. 2016)

Die Ärmste geht angeblich in den Dschungel, da wird wenn wir Glück haben mehr als genug zu sehen sein!


----------



## Tittelelli (27 Aug. 2016)

ich glaube hier wird auch ein Kartoffelsack angesabbert, wenn man ihm nur nackte Brüste
aufmalt


----------



## Masterff (7 Sep. 2016)

Weiß ich..
Suche aber genau ein Photoshoot von ihr..
Bikini wo sie schon die ganzen Tattoos hat..


----------

